# PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 1.0.0 - Universeller Mediaplayer



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Arthemis (9. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Wann darf man eigentlich auf BluRay-Unterstützung hoffen?
Bins leid die Programme(PowerDVD) immer zu aktualisieren und dann funktionieren manche BRs nicht mal siehe Ironman...
Sowas macht echt zornig!


----------



## Nuklon (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Verschlüsselung=Lizenz, Lizenz=Kosten. VLC = werbe- und kostenfrei von der Community entwickelt. Sprich, ich denke es kommt nie.


----------



## Fintsch86 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Ich bekomme die 0.9.8 nicht auf XP zum laufen. Es kommt beim ersten Start ein Fehler, der mich auffordert das Programm neu zu installieren. Nach dreimaligem hoch und runter hab ich wieder die 0.9.6 drauf gemacht. Unter Vista läufts mit derselben Install problemlos.



Arthemis schrieb:


> Wann darf man eigentlich auf BluRay-Unterstützung hoffen?
> Bins leid die Programme(PowerDVD) immer zu aktualisieren und dann funktionieren manche BRs nicht mal siehe Ironman...
> Sowas macht echt zornig!



Ich hab da nen Tip: Es gibt ein Medium namens DVD, welches ohne Probleme abspielbar ist und auch eine hohe Kompatiblität hat.  
Nein im Ernst: BR ist neu und neue Sachen müssen halt fehlerbereinigt werden. Das ist bei Hardware und Software gleich. Solange der Kopierschutz da drauf ist und man Lizenzgebühren zahlen muss, wird das wohl kaum mit einem Open-Source Programm abspielbar sein. Zudem liegt, soweit ich weiß, jedem BR-Laufwerk eine entsprechende Software bei.


----------



## Kone (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

hm den 0.9.8a downloadlink würd ich mal ganz schnell zurückziehen ... 
1. weil er zu oft fehlermeldung bringt und sich also einfach nicht starten lässt ...
2. wenn ich das aus anderen quellen richtig gelesen habe wurde diese version für windows zurück gezogen 
3. nurnoch für linux zu empfeheln 

hab es übrigens auf 3 systemen ausprobiert auf 2 arbeitsrechnern (win xp 32 bit)
und ausserdem meinen heimrechner (win vista 32 bit) jeweils mit der fehlermeldung programm läuft bereits bitte schliesse bla.. bla... oder so in der art naja jetzt benutz ich wieder die 0.9.7ner version die funzt wenigstens ....


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit ner 64 bit version aus?


----------



## Apokalypsos (8. Juli 2009)

Wie genau darf ich mir jetzt die Unterstützung für Blu Ray vorstellen? Kann der neue VLC tatsächlich Blu Rays abspielen??? Das wäre ja ne kleine Revolution!


----------



## NCC-1701 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Nein kann er nicht. Auf der Website steht davon jedenfalls nichts.
Würde mich aus den oben genannten Gründen auch sehr wundern. 
Allerdings habe ich mal was gelesen, dass es da irgend ein Workaround geben soll. War aber recht kompliziert und ich hab es dann sein lassen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass das für den MPC war.


----------



## meppusch (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit ner 64 bit version aus?


Läuft auf meinem Vista 64 super.


----------



## meppusch (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



SilRe schrieb:


> Nein kann er nicht. Auf der Website steht davon jedenfalls nichts.


Laut THG:
"Im Vergleich zur letzten Version 0.9.9 haben die Entwickler nochmals neue Funktionen eingebaut: Live-Recording ist nun ebenso möglich wie eine Frame-genaue Wiedergabe. Auch in ZIP-Dateien gepackte Videos werden abgespielt. Neue Codes werden ebenfalls unterstützt, hinzugekommen sind unter anderem AES3, Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, Blu-Ray Linear PCM sowie Real Video 3.0 und 4.0. Alle Verbesserungen zur Vorversion listet das Changelog auf. Welche Formate VLC überhaupt unterstützt, zeigen die Playback-Features auf der VLC-Site."
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/VLC-VideoLAN-Mediaplayer-Finalversion,news-243108.html


----------



## Rollora (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Leider verstellt sich bei mir wenn ich einen Film sehe, immer die Systemsteuerung wie folgt: wenn ich einen Film ansehe, dann stellt sich die Audigy 2 ZS auf 5.1 (von 7.1, da ich ein 7.1 Sorroundsystem habe). Wäre kein Problem, denkt man sich, stell ich es halt wieder zurück. Aber leider geht das gar nicht mehr. Jedesmal wenn ich also mit dem VLC einen Film ansehe, muss ich danach den Computer neu starten (dann gehts nämlich wieder 7.1 einzustellen) um wieder in 7.1 Musik zu hören, Filme anzusehen (andere Player) sowie Spiele zu spielen.
Weiß jemand was es da hat?


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Nutze den VLC Player schon seit Jahren. Der spielt noch Filme ab wenn DivX und der MP von Windows bereits streiken. Wer einen Mediaplayer haben will der alles abspielt sollte sich den VLC-Player ziehen.


----------



## NCC-1701 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



meppusch schrieb:


> Laut THG:
> "Im Vergleich zur letzten Version 0.9.9 haben die Entwickler nochmals neue Funktionen eingebaut: Live-Recording ist nun ebenso möglich wie eine Frame-genaue Wiedergabe. Auch in ZIP-Dateien gepackte Videos werden abgespielt. Neue Codes werden ebenfalls unterstützt, hinzugekommen sind unter anderem AES3, Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, Blu-Ray Linear PCM sowie Real Video 3.0 und 4.0. Alle Verbesserungen zur Vorversion listet das Changelog auf. Welche Formate VLC überhaupt unterstützt, zeigen die Playback-Features auf der VLC-Site."
> VLC Mediaplayer als Finalversion



Ja laut Changelog sollte Bluray funzen aber auf der Feature Liste steht davon nix oder ich bin blind. Probieren kann ich es leider nicht da ich nur ein HD-DVD Laufwerk besitze und kein BluRay und dafür gibt es leider nur noch einen funktionierenden Player und das ist WinDVD 9 Plus.


----------



## Struggy (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Die 1.0 hab ich doch schon seit 'nem Monat installiert? o0


----------



## S_Fischer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Ich hatte bis jetzt ja immer die version 0.8.6i installiert da mir das alte design einfach mehr zusagt, aber blue ray unterstützung da kann ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



SilRe schrieb:


> Ja laut Changelog sollte Bluray funzen aber auf der Feature Liste steht davon nix oder ich bin blind. Probieren kann ich es leider nicht da ich nur ein HD-DVD Laufwerk besitze und kein BluRay und dafür gibt es leider nur noch einen funktionierenden Player und das ist WinDVD 9 Plus.



ich werde es sofort für dich testen 
mit Madagaskar 2, ich bin gespannt
vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht da es dann zoff mit
den Anbietern von solcher Software gibt und das mit dem 
Kopierschutz auch so eine Sache ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*

Habe den gerade gezogen, mal schauen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> ich werde es sofort für dich testen
> mit Madagaskar 2, ich bin gespannt
> vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht da es dann zoff mit
> den Anbietern von solcher Software gibt und das mit dem
> Kopierschutz auch so eine Sache ist



Ergebnis:
klappt *nicht*
oder ich hab die option nicht gefunden

danke aber das Blu-ray support nur heißt:
das normale Filme demnächst von einen Blu-ray-Medium
gestartet werden können (selbst gebrannte etc...)


----------



## S_Fischer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Habe den gerade gezogen, mal schauen.


 #
du hast en blue ray aus dem internet gezogen ?! Das dauert ja tage oder meinst du auf die Platte? Ich hab es auch mal getestet und mir Spiderman 3 (blue Ray) auf die Platte gezogen und kann zwar nicht das menue apspielen jedoch den Film und kann sogar den richtigen ton abspielen. Im endeffekt ist es nur eine videodatei die ich doppelklicken muss und habe spiderman 3 auf der platte, zwar fast 40gig aber egal . Wenn der film jedoch zweigeteilt sein sollte z.B. bei einem anderen Film hat man ein proplem bzw ist nerfig da vlc nicht das menue öffnen kann.


----------



## S_Fischer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> Ergebnis:
> klappt *nicht*
> oder ich hab die option nicht gefunden
> 
> ...


 
tatsächlich du hast recht den Film im Laufwerk kann vlc nicht wiedergben dazu benötigt man weiterhin powerdvd, jedoch kann vlc jetzt .m2ts Dateien wiedergeben die anscheinend das blue ray format sind. Um einen Blue Ray Film über vlc zu schauen muss man demnach die datei auf der disk suchen und anklicken dann gehts. Wie schon gesagt ärgerlich nur wenn der film zwei geteilt sein sollte dann viel Spaß beim suchen mitten im film 

Reicht auch wenn man den Film auf platte gezogen hat den ordner in den vlc player zu ziehen jedoch spielt er dann auch nur den film ab, findet ihn jedoch selber! Aber vlc macht manchmal bildfehler bei blue ray powerdvd ist da doch angenehmer aber um von platte abzuspieln zurzeit das einzige in europa. fazit vlc kann nur blue ray abspielen wenn der codec raus ist von disc geht es leider nicht der film muss sich auf der festplatte bzw einem gebranntem datenträger befinden.

Na toll powerdvd kanndie filmdatei von platte auch abspielen jedoch kann man die tonspur nicht wechseln zumindest hab ich keine option gefunden dafür ist das bild besser, bringt mir bei komentaren von regiseur aber wenig


----------



## uk3k (8. Juli 2009)

omg, stellt ihr euch an^^

Der VLC spielt problemlos BlueRay ab, solange sie ohne Kopierschutz sind. Mit allen Tonspuren etc. Für ganz harte Fälle kann man unter Extras->Einstellungen->Input&Codecs auch nen Haken bei "Systemcodecs verwenden" setzen. Dann könnte sogar Kopierschutz funktionieren

mfg


----------



## Venne766 (8. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema Bluray werfe ich ma den Begriff AnyDVD HD in den Raum. Dann klapps auch mit vlc


----------



## Nelson (8. Juli 2009)

toll... in verbindung mit cool n quiet hat der vlc in regelmäßigen abständen "hänger" bzw laggt halt... egal ob bei mp3's online radio oder videos...
hab gehofft mit 1.0 is das problem behoben, aber is es leider nicht...
hat jemand n tipp für mich?


----------



## push@max (8. Juli 2009)

Ich benutze den Player für fast alle Formate...kostenlos und wirklich gut


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Juli 2009)

Habe ich sofort drauf gemacht. Ich nutzte denn Player ausschließlich da der alles Spielt.


----------



## Xel'Naga (8. Juli 2009)

Die beste VLC-Version die es gibt !

Habe mit den Vorgängerversionen einige Probleme gehabt, aber diese ist perfekt!
Habe den PC so eingestellt das er alle Videos mit dem VLC abspielt.

Meiner meinung ist der VLC-Player viel besser als der Windows Media Player.

Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen......


----------



## Namaker (8. Juli 2009)

@Nelson: Mit K10Stat ein Profil erstellen, in dem du alle Stati auf 3 GHz stellst und das dann aktivieren. Ist der Film fertig, kannst du mit dem Wechseln auf ein anderes Profil C'n'C reaktivieren.
Alternativ hilft auch das Verteilen des Programms auf 2 anstatt 4 Threads.


----------



## guidodungel (28. Juli 2009)

Der VLC Media Player ist einfach sehr gut und absolut unerlässlich!

Die neue Version ist grenzgenial!


----------



## _Snaker_ (28. Juli 2009)

media player classic ist in sachen bildquali dem vlc um längen voraus


----------



## Madman1988 (28. Juli 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> media player classic ist in sachen bildquali dem vlc um längen voraus



dafür hat aber der vlc dem mpc um längen das handling voraus

greets


----------



## julben (28. Juli 2009)

A gay musical called 'Gay'.

Herrlich.


----------



## majorguns (28. Juli 2009)

Ich liebe den VLC Player, nutze ihn hauptsächlich zur Wiedergabe von 1080p Filmen, nur stört mich das beim vorspringen öfter kurz "Artefakte" auftreten, sonst ein sehr guter Player


----------



## PontifexM (28. Juli 2009)

Madman1988 schrieb:


> dafür hat aber der vlc dem mpc um längen das handling voraus
> 
> greets


und da wären wie wieder beim nutzen.....


----------



## MaNTiS_ (29. Juli 2009)

Ich tendiere eher zum GOM Player vieel bessa


----------



## MUBBLE (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe beides drauf VLC-Player 1.0 und den K-Lite Codec Pack - Download in verwendung mit wmp-classic. 10 Freunde und ich Finden das z.b. bei einer DVD mit wmpc + k-lite-codec pack ( standart einstellungen)  VIEL VIEL schärfer aussieht !!!  Der VLC is zwar schneller aber TOTAL unscharf.

Testet es selbst und ihr werdet sehn.

Mfg


----------



## Silmare (29. Juli 2009)

MUBBLE schrieb:


> Ich habe beides drauf VLC-Player 1.0 und den K-Lite Codec Pack - Download in verwendung mit wmp-classic. 10 Freunde und ich Finden das z.b. bei einer DVD mit wmpc + k-lite-codec pack ( standart einstellungen)  VIEL VIEL schärfer aussieht !!!  Der VLC is zwar schneller aber TOTAL unscharf.
> 
> Testet es selbst und ihr werdet sehn.
> 
> Mfg




Jup, ist mir auch aufgefallen, der VLC ist wirklich unscharf.
Beim wmp(win 7) und auch beim wmp-c sieht es, bei mir, besser aus.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

ich find ihn einfach klasse der frisst alles was man ihm gibt


----------



## xaxis (29. Juli 2009)

MUBBLE schrieb:


> Ich habe beides drauf VLC-Player 1.0 und den K-Lite Codec Pack - Download in verwendung mit wmp-classic. 10 Freunde und ich Finden das z.b. bei einer DVD mit wmpc + k-lite-codec pack ( standart einstellungen)  VIEL VIEL schärfer aussieht !!!  Der VLC is zwar schneller aber TOTAL unscharf.
> 
> Testet es selbst und ihr werdet sehn.
> 
> Mfg



du gehst auf *Extras" "Einstellungen" dann auf "Video" "Ausgabe: DirectX Videoausgabe" einstellen, schon is der player ums doppelte schärfer weil diese megapixel weg sind


----------



## MUBBLE (29. Juli 2009)

xaxis schrieb:


> du gehst auf *Extras" "Einstellungen" dann auf "Video" "Ausgabe: Dirext Videoausgabe" einstellen, schon is der player ums doppelte schärfer weil diese megapixel weg sind



funzt nicht egal was ich einstell wenn ich directX (Dirext) gibt es nicht einstelle schwammt das bild voll und is minimal schärfer  klite usw  sieht immer noch besser aus 3. zeugen hier sitzen


----------



## Gast20150401 (29. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich find ihn einfach klasse der frisst alles was man ihm gibt



Mag sein,aber mich haut der nicht gerade vom Hocker.Teils unscharfe Bilder.


----------



## xaxis (29. Juli 2009)

MUBBLE schrieb:


> funzt nicht egal was ich einstell wenn ich directX (Dirext) gibt es nicht einstelle schwammt das bild voll und is minimal schärfer  klite usw  sieht immer noch besser aus 3. zeugen hier sitzen



komische sache, ich hab mir jetzt wmp classic geholt und die qualy is definitiv schlechter mit den standard settings "Output : VMR9" erst wenn ich auf  "system default" stelle hab ich diese grausigen kanten nichtmehr (die man stark an gesichtern erkennt" also die selbe qualy dann wie im VLC


----------



## RAPXT (23. September 2009)

Schade dass der VLC Player immer aufgeblasener wird. Naja wenigstens spielt er (fast) alles ab.


----------



## BabaYaga (23. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



meppusch schrieb:


> Läuft auf meinem Vista 64 super.



Das Eine hat mit dem Andren nichts zu tun.
Es wurde nach einer 64 Bit Version des VLC gefragt, nicht ob diese X86 auf deinem 64 bit System läuft


----------



## Jasper (23. September 2009)

Ist der VLC Player eigentlich gut für HD Videos? Also für Filme oder Videos mit dem Format 720p oder sagar mit 1080p?
Oder gibt es da bessere Alternativen?


----------



## |L1n3 (23. September 2009)

Jasper schrieb:


> Ist der VLC Player eigentlich gut für HD Videos? Also für Filme oder Videos mit dem Format 720p oder sagar mit 1080p?
> Oder gibt es da bessere Alternativen?


also ich nutze ausschliesslich den Media Player Classic mit CCCP 
funzt erste sahne und ist ffdshow ist immernoch der schnellste codec den ich kenne mit exellenter qualität


----------



## Jasper (23. September 2009)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> also ich nutze ausschliesslich den Media Player Classic mit CCCP
> funzt erste sahne und ist ffdshow ist immernoch der schnellste codec den ich kenne mit exellenter qualität



Ich glaub ich hab den Media Player Classic. Soll ich jetzt einfach dieses CCCP installieren und dann hab ich die beste HD Video Quallität die ich kriegen kann? Also mit 720p und 1080p clips.
Ist VLC dafür nich doch die bessere Lösung... der stellt ja auch immer gleich die passenden Fenstergröße ein. Oder heißt das nix?


----------



## Düsi 800 (23. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



meppusch schrieb:


> Laut THG:
> "Im Vergleich zur letzten Version 0.9.9 haben die Entwickler nochmals neue Funktionen eingebaut: Live-Recording ist nun ebenso möglich wie eine Frame-genaue Wiedergabe. Auch in ZIP-Dateien gepackte Videos werden abgespielt. Neue Codes werden ebenfalls unterstützt, hinzugekommen sind unter anderem AES3, Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, Blu-Ray Linear PCM sowie Real Video 3.0 und 4.0. Alle Verbesserungen zur Vorversion listet das Changelog auf. Welche Formate VLC überhaupt unterstützt, zeigen die Playback-Features auf der VLC-Site."
> VLC Mediaplayer als Finalversion



Ja, aber als Otto Normalverbraucher merkt man nicht so viel davon.
Klar, er kann einige Formate mehr abspielen, aber so riesig anders ist er nun wirklich wieder nicht!


----------



## push@max (23. September 2009)

Ich installiere den Player immer auf neuen Systemen gleich mit...der beste freeware-Player.


----------



## PontifexM (23. September 2009)

der immer fetter wird -.-


----------



## Torsley (24. September 2009)

wenn der player nicht immer probleme mit untertiteln hätte wäre er tatsächlich ne alternative zum cccp + zoomplayer/mpc


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich installiere den Player immer auf neuen Systemen gleich mit...der beste freeware-Player.


 
Das Deinterlacen funktioniert bei PowerDVD besser, daher ist der VCL-Player nur etwas für das Fenster, für Vollbild ist er nutzlos.


----------



## wolf7 (25. September 2009)

naja also in sachen qualität liegen zwischen Powerdvd und VLC meiner Meinung nach welten! beim vlc gibt es viel schneller Kästchenbildung, wenn das Videomaterial eine geringe auflösung hat. bei Powerdvd sieht man sowas so gut wie nie. aber gut dafür spielt VLC mehr ab und ist ja auch kostenlos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Wo spielt denn der VLC mehr ab?
PowerDVD 9 ist schon sehr gut, besser als die 8ter Version, die 7ner schmiert unter Sieben immer ab.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (26. September 2009)

Nur weil der Player schneller Klötzchenbildung hat muss es nicht sein das er schlechter ist meine Erfahrung mit Media und Real Player aktuelle Versionen die sind beide unschärfer.

Des weiteren hat der Vlc Player beim .flv Format eine Art von Inkompetenz wenn man 5mal in der Zeitleiste drückt um vorzuspringen bleibt das Video stecken.

Der flvplayerforfree ist dafür weniger anfällig.
Der Media Player muss immer eine gefühlte halbe sec nachdenken um den strikten Befehl auszuführen an zu wenig Pc leistung liegt es wahrlich nicht.
Ich nutze momentan noch VLC 1001


----------



## fazi87 (2. November 2009)

ich nutze nach wie vor den 0.9.8

den 1.0.2 habe ich installiert, getestet und für SCHLECHT empfunden

jedes video wurde plötzlich "scharf" gezeichnet und man konnte die einzelnen
pixel erkennen

bei PowerDVD und beim 0.9.8 wurde weichgezeichnet und alles somit
"kanten geglättet"

vl. ist das beim 1.0.3 nicht mehr so ??!


----------



## Mental Gear (2. November 2009)

Ich nutz sogar noch die Uralt Version vlc-0.8.6i. Kompakt(8,9MB), schnell, stabil, keine Probleme mit HD und der Vollbildmodus gefällt mir besser, weil nicht andauernd irgendwas aufpoppt wenn ich die Maus zufällig bewege.


----------



## ultio (2. November 2009)

Endlich, ich hatte wirklich auf ein Update gehofft und noch am Freitag bei denen geschaut, ob es was neues gibt. 1.0.2 war wirklich verbuggt wie sonstwas mit Windows 7.


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

Ich hatte das Prob das wenn ich ein Film geschaut hab mit VLC und dann herunterfahren wollte, dann ist mein Bildschirm schwarz geworden und der PC war noch an (erkennbar an den vielen leuchtenden Lüfter).

hoffentlich ist das jetzt weg.


----------



## Holdrio (2. November 2009)

http://portableapps.com/apps/music_video/vlc_portable

Der ist noch besser.


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (2. November 2009)

Also bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten habe ich keine Fehler mit Windows 7 Build 7100 feststellen können.
Deshalb merke ich keinen Unterschied zur vorherigen Version.


----------



## BigBubby (2. November 2009)

Ich empfehle mal den MPlayer, habe bis jetzt keinen Player mit besserer Bildqualität und schnellerer Reaktion erlebt.


----------



## Torsley (2. November 2009)

ja der vlc portable ist besser wenn man auf arbeit videos gucken will. aber er wird sich in der leistung nicht vom normalen unterscheiden. ^^ bietet der vlc player eigendlich mittlerweile unterstützung für hardware video beschleunigung?


----------



## Xel'Naga (2. November 2009)

Mann kann nur hoffen das die anderen mit der Windows7 Kompatibilität nachziehen werden. Zum Beispiel die Hardware Treiber/Software einiger Hersteller haben noch immer nicht mitbekommen das es Windows7 gibt


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (3. November 2009)

*VLC Media Player 1.0.3*

Finde im Vergleich zum vorgänger startet er schneller und wenn man die Fenstergrösse ändert geht es auch schneller bisschen schöneres Bild wie mir auffällt.

Bei Manchen .avi dateien hat er eine gewisse Inkompetenz im vergleich zum 1.0.2 er sprich es startet nicht mit dem Real oder was auch immer FLV player schon.

Ein grösser Vorteil ist das man die lautstärke auf 400% schalten kann und 100% ist deutlich lauter als bei den anderen Playern. Das geht mit dem Mausrad.

Die 17 MB finde ich aber nicht schlimm ich mache seit dem 0.99er mit seitdem ist er immer besser geworden.


----------



## feivel (3. November 2009)

eins der programme wo mir die direkten änderungen nie auffallen ich aber trotzdem immer die aktuellste version habe XD


----------



## push@max (3. November 2009)

Ich hatte mit der alten Version keine Probleme bei Windows 7.

Trotzdem werde ich updaten...


----------



## canis lupus (1. Februar 2010)

die untertitel scheinen sie immer noch nicht verbessert zu haben.
Solange sie da nicht an die Darstellungsqualität von GOM ran kommen werde ich nicht zurück wechseln.


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2010)

Trotz macken einer der bestem Player, wobei schade das der Sasami 2k Player nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird


----------



## Monti (1. Februar 2010)

Wie bitte kann man die BluRay Unterstützung verstehen?


----------



## feivel (1. Februar 2010)

die ist fürn popo...

tests doch mal 


das klite codecpack inkl. media player classic ist mittlerweile und vor allem im hd bereich die bessere alternative.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> die ist fürn popo...
> 
> tests doch mal
> 
> ...



moin,

ich finde im hd bereich ist der wmp mit codec pack der beste, was bild und soundqualität angeht.
vlc und wmp-classic finde ich sind da richtig mies.
aber vlc ist bei mir immer in gebrauch für jeden non hd content und internet radio.
den der winamp ist total überladen an funktionen, die am ende eh nur halb funktionieren.

mfg


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe immer noch das Problem, dass im Vollbildmodus die Taskleiste aufploppt, wenn man das eingeblendete VLC-Menü bedient.

Mir fällt das erst ab VLC 1.0 und Win7 auf und ich glaube, das Problem hatte ich vorher nicht (XP und VLC 0.9x).


----------



## Torsley (1. Februar 2010)

ich benutzt weiter mpc-hc + haali media splitter und für blueray halt power dvd 9. vlc wird weiterhin nur als portable aufm usb stick benutzt.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

VLC Media Player habe ich früher auch immer benutzt, heute benutze ich, weil ich ein BD Laufwerk habe, Arcsoft Total Media Theatre 3 Platinum, zwar kostenpflichtig, dafür aber IMHO der beste Player den es gibt!


----------



## BigBubby (1. Februar 2010)

mpc-hc und der Mplayer sind von der qualität bei HD Material immer noch die besten.


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Februar 2010)

Ich liebe den VLC Player, aber erst ab der Version 1.0.0
Davor gabs einige Probleme damit


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (1. Februar 2010)

Wann gibts eigentlich ml eine 64bit-Versin vom VLC? 

Nach meiner Recherche ist da nix. Aber der Download hier heißt ".....win32.exe"


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe einen VLC player installiert der auf meinen 64bit System funktioniert.
Ich weis aber nicht mehr wo ich ihn heruntergeladen habe.
Versuch einfach mal die neueste Version zu installieren, mehr als nicht funktionieren kanns ja nicht


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (1. Februar 2010)

Na ja, funktionieren tut er ja. Wie die meisten Programme, die ja auch in der Regel 32bittig sind. Aber vom Mediaplayer Classic gibts zB. schon eine echte 64bit-Version.


----------



## H@buster (1. Februar 2010)

Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Na ja, funktionieren tut er ja. Wie die meisten Programme, die ja auch in der Regel 32bittig sind. Aber vom Mediaplayer Classic gibts zB. schon eine echte 64bit-Version.


Und was hat man von nem 64bit VLC?
Als ob der mehr als 2GB RAM schlucken würde >.<


----------



## Hobbes (2. Februar 2010)

Huh, die ersten Versionen waren aber auch kleiner (Datei-Größe). Das sind ja schon fast Itunes-Ausmaße


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (24. Mai 2010)

mal was neues:

Ich nutze gerade den neuen 1.1.0 in der preview Version

Leute die ist echt klasse. Es lassen sich Clips die mit der 1.0.5er Version sich nicht per "Click" verspulen lassen plötzlich vorspulen.

Ausserdem sind diese extremen Klötzchen wie weggeblasen die Teilweise am Anfang ein oder zwei Sekunden dagestanden sind.

Die Datei die man Downladet heißt:
vlc-1.1.0-pre4-win32.exe
21MB

Also die 1.0.6 er die bald kommt kann sich hinter der echt verstecken.

Ich nutze nur die Videoplayer funktion des Player sonst nichts
Wenn man den haken bei GPU beschleuniugung setzt stimmen die Farben nicht keine Ahnung an was das liegt steht eh experimentell bevor man ihn setzt ist aber egal 

lg


----------



## Torsley (24. Mai 2010)

wenn mein pc die möglichkeit hat auf externe installierte codec zurückzugreifen, dann doch lieber mpc-hc + haali media splitter. vlc player nutze ich nur als portable version an systemen wo ich nichts installieren kann, wie zum beispiel auf arbeit.


----------



## TSchaK (22. Juni 2010)

endlich kann ich wieder ordentlich die Lautstärke regeln


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Juni 2010)

Großartig! Mit der Version 1.1 ist endlich der Taskbar-Bug gefixt worden. Der hielt sich ja eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Ichbins (22. Juni 2010)

Also irgendwie will die Vers 1.1 bei mir nicht drauf, bei der Installation wird immer die vlc.exe Datei nicht installiert.


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der letzten Version die läuft super auf Windows 7, aber ich werde mir mal die neue Version drauf machen.


----------



## push@max (23. Juni 2010)

Eine verbesserte MKV-Wiedergabe ist immer gut. Ein Update nimmt nicht zu viel Zeit in Anspruch.


----------



## Markusretz (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mit der Version unter Windows 7 einen neuen Fehler entdeckt:
Wenn ich ein Video starte und anschließend gleich in den Vollbilbmodus schalte, habe ich ab und zu die Taskleiste von Windows im Vordergrund.
Diese verschwindet auch nicht von alleine.
Nur der wechsel in die normale Ansicht und anschließend wieder in den Vollbildmodus behebt das Problem.

Ich hatte schon immer die aktuelle Version drauf und bisher hatte ich das Problem noch nicht


----------



## Ron Taboga (21. Juli 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Eine verbesserte MKV-Wiedergabe ist immer gut. Ein Update nimmt nicht zu viel Zeit in Anspruch.



Ihr bösen bösen Raubkopierer 

Ne war ein Scherz, MKV ist eine tolle finanzsparende "Alternative"  zu einem teuren Blu Ray Player und Blu Ray Medien (DSL 6000+ Leitung vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Axel_Foly (21. Juli 2010)

Ron Taboga schrieb:


> Ihr bösen bösen Raubkopierer
> 
> Ne war ein Scherz, MKV ist eine tolle finanzsparende "Alternative"  zu einem teuren Blu Ray Player und Blu Ray Medien (DSL 6000+ Leitung vorausgesetzt)



gibts zb auch bei onlinetvrecorder.com ... also nicht immer alle gleich an die bösen bösen raubkopierer denken.


----------



## Steff456 (21. Juli 2010)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Ich habe mit der Version unter Windows 7 einen neuen Fehler entdeckt:
> Wenn ich ein Video starte und anschließend gleich in den Vollbilbmodus schalte, habe ich ab und zu die Taskleiste von Windows im Vordergrund.
> Diese verschwindet auch nicht von alleine.
> Nur der wechsel in die normale Ansicht und anschließend wieder in den Vollbildmodus behebt das Problem.
> ...



Habe ich schon immer gehabt. Nervt, aber man kann es ja schnell beheben indem man wieder auf das Bild klickt


----------



## Yutshi (21. Juli 2010)

Ron Taboga schrieb:


> Ihr bösen bösen Raubkopierer
> 
> Ne war ein Scherz, MKV ist eine tolle finanzsparende "Alternative"  zu einem teuren Blu Ray Player und Blu Ray Medien (DSL 6000+ Leitung vorausgesetzt)


 Word!
Nur habe ich momentan mit meinem Vaio das Nachsehen bezüglich Blu-Rays. Die Treiber für die Graka werden nicht so oft aktuallisiert wie von AMD/ATI selbst und als ich neulich direkt nen Treiber von ATI geladen hatte, weil ich etwas up to date sein wollte, hatte ich schon ein Problem mit der Blu-Ray Wiedergabe, sprich kein Bild


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (21. Juli 2010)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Word!
> Nur habe ich momentan mit meinem Vaio das Nachsehen bezüglich Blu-Rays. Die Treiber für die Graka werden nicht so oft aktuallisiert wie von AMD/ATI selbst und als ich neulich direkt nen Treiber von ATI geladen hatte, weil ich etwas up to date sein wollte, hatte ich schon ein Problem mit der Blu-Ray Wiedergabe, sprich kein Bild


 

öhm, seit dem ??10.2?? sollte unter Win7/Vista ähnlich wie bei NV der unabhängige Treiber direkt von AMD istallierbar sein... also solltest da keine Props mit deinem Vaio haben


----------



## dungeon192 (21. Juli 2010)

ALSO BEI MIR KANN DER PLAYER KEIN BLU RAY MEDIUM LESEN UND SAGT DAS DER DAS FORMAT NICH VERARBEITEN KANN ...


----------



## Yutshi (21. Juli 2010)

TomTomGo1984 schrieb:


> öhm, seit dem ??10.2?? sollte unter Win7/Vista ähnlich wie bei NV der unabhängige Treiber direkt von AMD istallierbar sein... also solltest da keine Props mit deinem Vaio haben


Leider hatte ich die aber. Installiert hatte ich die Version 10.5. Es wurde zwar darauf hingewiesen, dass Vaio eigenständig Treiberupdates veröffentlicht, aber nach ein paar Threats, die man hier so findet, wollte ich endlich mal updaten. Naja, und schon ging das von Vaio vorinstallierte Win DVD - oder wie das heißt - nicht mehr.  -.-"   Zu allem Ärger hab ich mir natürlich gleich auch noch meine Recovery-Partition zerschossen....  Und nun muss Vaio-Support herhalten.


----------



## X Broster (21. Juli 2010)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich die aber. Installiert hatte ich die Version 10.5. Es wurde zwar darauf hingewiesen, dass Vaio eigenständig Treiberupdates veröffentlicht, aber nach ein paar Threats, die man hier so findet, wollte ich endlich mal updaten. Naja, und schon ging das von Vaio vorinstallierte Win DVD - oder wie das heißt - nicht mehr.  -.-"   Zu allem Ärger hab ich mir natürlich gleich auch noch meine Recovery-Partition zerschossen....  Und nun muss Vaio-Support herhalten.


ATI/AMD schreibt nicht ohne Grund "The following notebooks are not supported in this release:"


----------



## Dragonix (21. Juli 2010)

dungeon192 schrieb:


> ALSO BEI MIR KANN DER PLAYER KEIN BLU RAY MEDIUM LESEN UND SAGT DAS DER DAS FORMAT NICH VERARBEITEN KANN ...



Schrei halt nicht so.. tja. Dann leg mal ne Bluray ohne Kopierschutz ein, dann gehts... vlc kann die entsprechenden Codecs schon ne ganze weile 

@Matroska: Matroska ist m.e. der zur Zeit mit Abstand beste Container. Ich muxe alles nach Matroska


----------



## Yutshi (21. Juli 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> ATI/AMD schreibt nicht ohne Grund "The following notebooks are not supported in this release:"


Das ist und war mir bewusst. Es ging lediglich der Blu-Ray-Player nicht mehr. Dass ich mir die Partition zerschossen habe war ziemlich blöd, aber aus unachtsamen Fehlern lernt man halt auch mal.     Bzw. man lernt erst recht daraus, wenn man noch was für eine "Reparatur" bezahlen muss.


----------



## JTRch (21. Juli 2010)

Ist die Version final? Denn über die integrierte Update Funktion wird diese Version nicht angeboten


----------



## CiD (21. Juli 2010)

Auf der Offiziellen Seite steht nur die Version 1.1.0 zum download...wo habt Ihr die 1.1.1. den her ? Auf dem FTP von videolan.org kann ich auch nur die binaries der 1.1.0 finden und die source der 1.1.1! Habt Ihr die selber compiliert ?


----------



## MidwayCV41 (21. Juli 2010)

Gleich mal testen. Mit Version 1.1.0 hatte ich eigentlich nur Stress. Der Player hatte bei 90% aller meiner Videos Audios draus gemacht. Es kam nur noch Ton aber kein Bild mehr.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (22. Juli 2010)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Der Player hatte bei 90% aller meiner Videos Audios draus gemacht. Es kam nur noch Ton aber kein Bild mehr.


Ging mir auch so. Deswegen hatte ich den Müll auch gleich wieder runtergehauen und wieder die 1.0.5 installiert.

Bringt die GPU-Beschleunigung auch was bei einer X1950 Pro?


----------



## push@max (23. Juli 2010)

Einer der besten Player! Und als ATI-Besitzer kommt mir das natürlich auch entgegen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2010)

Für Filme gibt es keinen Besser aber für Musik der Winamp.


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

VLC & foobar2000 Portable für Musik. Mehr brauche ich nicht.


----------



## stullexy (19. August 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> VLC & foobar2000 Portable für Musik. Mehr brauche ich nicht.


... so siehts aus 
...und Foobar2000 is besser als winamp, .... ich sach nur Kernel streaming ,Wellenformung und Dithering....nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## Papa (19. August 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Für Filme gibt es keinen Besser aber für Musik der Winamp.


    kann mich nur anschließen


----------



## PontifexM (19. August 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Für Filme gibt es keinen Besser aber für Musik der Winamp.



ansichtssache ,ich schwöre auf AIMP für musik und für filme den Media Player Classic - Home Cinema x64 . . . .


----------



## spinal227 (19. August 2010)

Der MPC ist ein guter Player, AIMP hat mich nicht überzeugt.
Er scheitert schon daran, dass wenn ich mehrere MP3s markiere und alle abspielen will, übernimmt er sie nicht alle in die Playlist.
Ich werd mal Foobar antesten.


----------



## Wadde (19. August 2010)

PowerDVD kann ich als sehr guten DVD Abspielsoftware empfehlen, alles andere geht an VLC. Für Musik nutze ich WMP, denn streaming und den ganze Müll brauche ich nicht und muss auch nichts installieren, damit ich musik hören kann.


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

... wobei ich PowerDVD wirklich nur empfehlen würde, wenn sehr viel HD-Material über die Flimmerkiste läuft; die Bildqualität von VLC ist schon sehr gut, Cyberlink legt mit der aktuellsten Version (potente Hardware vorausgesetzt) bei Full-HD-Wiedergabe nochmal deutlich drauf ... grundsätzlich: je weniger Anwendungen installiert sind, desto besser - und da sich zunehmend mehr Programme ohne Installation nutzen lassen, eine begrüßenswerte Entwicklung.


----------



## Henry1694 (15. November 2010)

Naja bei mir zB. geht das immer aus. Problem Unbekannt..


----------



## yeah (15. November 2010)

Über die Update Funktion bekomm ich kein Update. Ich häng noch bei 1.1.4 rum 
Hat das noch wer?


----------



## esszett (15. November 2010)

die update-funktion des vlc und auch die pcgh-downloads gehen nur bis zur 1.1.4 - die 1.1.5er version gibt es aber auf der videolan-homepage...

gruSZ


----------



## Eddy83 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusamm, vielleicht hat ja jemand auch das Problem und zwar gehts darum das ab Geforce Treiber 260 die Gpu Unterstützung nicht mehr beim Vlc Player funktioniert, hab das Problem jetzt auf 2 Rechnern und meinen Notebook. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Mfg der Ed


----------



## Thornscape (18. Januar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt erstmal wieder 1.1.4.1 im Einsatz. Bei der aktuellen 1.1.5 ist die Wiedergabe minimal schneller als eigentlich gewollt, der Ton klingt dadurch seltsam, und bei vielen Videos gibt es hässliche Knackgeräusche.


----------



## ToTm@n (24. Januar 2011)

CUDA unterstützt VLC noch nicht oder??


----------



## spinal227 (24. Januar 2011)

ToTm@n schrieb:


> CUDA unterstützt VLC noch nicht oder??



Der VLC kann Rechenlast auf die GPU verlagern, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## Brokoli1 (24. Januar 2011)

Meine ich das nur oder wird der VLC immer schlechter bzw. verbugter?!

Auch in der neuen Version,die ja lange auf sich warten ließ, muss vor jedem Video ein Fontcache geladen bzw. erneuert werden. Das dauert ewig!
Früher ging das viel schneller,einfach Video öffnen,zack! 

Was ist nun dieser Fontcache und warm wird er vor jedem Video geladen?

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## s1n88 (24. Januar 2011)

Brokoli1 schrieb:


> Meine ich das nur oder wird der VLC immer schlechter bzw. verbugter?!
> 
> Auch in der neuen Version,die ja lange auf sich warten ließ, muss vor jedem Video ein Fontcache geladen bzw. erneuert werden. Das dauert ewig!
> Früher ging das viel schneller,einfach Video öffnen,zack!
> ...


Deaktiviere es doch einfach wenn es dich nervt:

_VLC Player Extras - Einstellungen - (unten links) alles anzeigen - Video - Untertitel/OSD markieren - 
rechts Text-Renderer Modul auf Dummy-Font-Rendering-Funktion setzen dann speichern und VLC neu starten._


----------



## Brokoli1 (24. Januar 2011)

s1n88 schrieb:


> Deaktiviere es doch einfach wenn es dich nervt:
> 
> _VLC Player Extras - Einstellungen - (unten links) alles anzeigen - Video - Untertitel/OSD markieren -
> rechts Text-Renderer Modul auf Dummy-Font-Rendering-Funktion setzen dann speichern und VLC neu starten._



Ahh. Danke!

Aber um das zu finden, naja, wofür ist dieser Fontcache überhaupt da?


----------



## BaronSengir (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe den VLC Media Player bei mir schon länger durch den GOM Media Player ersetzt. Bin viel zufriedener mit ihm. Aber dennoch schön zu sehen das konsequent verbesser wird.


----------



## megaapfel (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Download: VLC Media Player 0.9.8a - Universeller Mediaplayer*



Arthemis schrieb:


> Wann darf man eigentlich auf BluRay-Unterstützung hoffen?
> Bins leid die Programme(PowerDVD) immer zu aktualisieren und dann funktionieren manche BRs nicht mal siehe Ironman...
> Sowas macht echt zornig!



Deswegen "kaufe" ich mir keine


----------



## Thorhan (24. Januar 2011)

Wollte mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden  Denn da ich bisher auf VLC immer geschwört habe (nach wie vor). Bis vielleicht auf wenig "vorfälle". Wollte ich der Sache mit MCP + K-Lite mal auf den Grund gehen...Eure Meinung könnt ihr euch gerne selber Bilder! 

Notiz:Film Avatar| Einstellungen sowohl im VLC als auch MCP auf "standart"
Monitor:Acer G24 (1920x1200) 59Hz (via HDMI)+ Geforce GTX 470 


1. Guter Vergleich was Sättigung und Kontrast angeht

http://www7.pic-upload.de/24.01.11/fbmu83nbw2s9.jpg

2. Auch hier ein guter Vergleich zwischen Sättigung und Kontrast

http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/24.01.11/uxo5vvmxxcx.pnghttp://www.pic-upload.de/view-8638533/3.png.htmlhttp://www7.pic-upload.de/24.01.11/uxo5vvmxxcx.png

3. Direktvergleich MCP (Full) |VLC (Windowed)

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-8638565/MPC-vs-VLC.png.html]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

4. Direktvergleich VLC (Full |MCP (Windowed)

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-8638586/VLC-vs-MPC.png.html]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

5. MCP Full Size (1920x1200)

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-8638600/MCP-Full.png.html]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

6. VLC Full Size (1920x1200)

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-8638610/VLC-Full.png.html]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Persönlich sind meiner Meinung nach einige Unterschiede eher spärlich.. Andere wiederrum deutlich sichtbar. Zwar bin ich eher leihe auf diesen Gebiet. Aber ich war schon sehr überrascht wie unterschiedlich sich die Bildqualität auf die einzelnen Player auswirkt  Aber letzendlich entscheidet ja jeder für sich was er lieber mag. Wenn gleich ich noch nicht weiß ob 5.1 mässig jetzt der VLC oder der MCP besser ist ^^

Mfg Thorhan


----------



## MasterOhh (24. Januar 2011)

Ob die es jemals schaffen eine Shut-Down Funktion in den VLC zu implementieren?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Januar 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ob die es jemals schaffen eine Shut-Down Funktion in den VLC zu implementieren?


Wieso den das?


----------



## BigBubby (26. Januar 2011)

Ich denke für leute die bei film oder musik einschlafen.


----------



## Taktloss (2. Februar 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ob die es jemals schaffen eine Shut-Down Funktion in den VLC zu implementieren?



wäre nicht verkehrt, aber es gibt ja genug programme, die das können.

z.b. easy-shutdown etc


----------



## Léinarion (2. Februar 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ob die es jemals schaffen eine Shut-Down Funktion in den VLC zu implementieren?



Also nach dem Film ausschalten?
Mein PC geht eh nach 10 min Leerlauf in den Ruhezustand und falls das nicht reicht, kannst du den shutdown Befehl der Konsole verwenden. Da musst du halt einfach die Zeit angeben, nach der der PC ausschalten soll.

Aber da ich Filme meist am Fernseher und nicht am PC schaue, sehe ich die Notwendigkeit für diese Funktion nicht.

Ich hoffe eher, dass sie endlich eine vernünftige default Einstellung für 5.1 Systeme haben. Was ich da ausprobieren und suchen musste bis alles so funktioniert hat wie es sollte.
Aber der VLC Player ist schon toll, besonders für 5.1 Musik.


----------



## dzeri (2. Februar 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ob die es jemals schaffen eine Shut-Down Funktion in den VLC zu implementieren?



+ "Allways on top"

und vielleicht noch Radio Shoutcast


----------



## danthe (24. März 2011)

> + "Allways on top"


Preme for Windows 7 - Download - CHIP Online

Verdammt praktisch, wirklich.


----------



## ReVan1199 (12. April 2011)

Ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr so lange, das libbluray endlich fertig ist, die ganzen kostenpflichtigen Programme um BluRays zu gucken, finde ich reinste abzocke.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (12. April 2011)

Der KMPlayer ist trotz allem immer noch besser als der VLC und spielt auch MKV's besser ab.


Keine Ahnung warum sie dem VLC nicht mal eine neue Oberfläche spendieren.......


----------



## Dragonix (12. April 2011)

Und was passt dir an der Oberfläche nicht? Schlicht und funktioniert, was will man mehr? Und per Skins kannst du sie dir ja eh basteln wie du willst..

Und von dem KMplayer den du meinst rat ich schon deswegen ab weil Lizenzen verletzt (hat?). [NICHT gemeint ist natürlich der KMplayer vom KDE Projekt.]


----------



## OctoCore (13. April 2011)

Immerhin ist der KMPlayer auch freie Software.
Wenn er seinen Dienst tut, soll sich der Anwender darum scheren, weil ...?


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. April 2011)

Die Wiedergabe von BluRays funktioniert bei mir nicht!


----------



## doghma (13. April 2011)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum sie dem VLC nicht mal eine neue Oberfläche spendieren.......


 
Weil sie es nicht wollen? 

Nutze VLC, bin zufrieden, keine Probleme. Hoffe nur der VLC bleibt so wie er ist .... ich kann mich da noch dunkel an Winamp erinnern.


----------



## Antony7 (13. April 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich eine unkomplizierte Möglichkeit dieses hässliche Hütchen Symbol zu ersetzen,ohne gleich spezielle software zu installieren?


----------



## doghma (14. April 2011)

Antony7 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine unkomplizierte Möglichkeit dieses hässliche Hütchen Symbol zu ersetzen,ohne gleich spezielle software zu installieren?


 
Auf Dateieigenschaften gehen -> Anderes Symbol -> Symbol auswählen
Smybole befinden sich in *.exe; *.icn; *.icl oder *.dll Dateien. Alternativ kannst du mit entsprechender Software eigene Icons erstellen.


----------



## Rakyr (6. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich behebt dieses Update die Artefakte die ich bei HD Medien habe...


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. Juni 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Hoffentlich behebt dieses Update die Artefakte die ich bei HD Medien habe...


 Ich glaub kaum, dass es an VLC liegt...
ALso ich kenn jetzt deinen PC nicht, aber ich hab keine Probleme.
Sowas liegt entweder
... an einer schlechten Komprimierung der Videodateien. D.h. entweder zu niedrige Bitrate oder falscher Codec (Xvid für HD is zb. nich das beste). Der Standartcodec für HD inhalte ist nämlich H264 und der hat einen inline Deblocking filter (das ist, wenn man die Kästchjen aus dem Video erkennen kann, besonders bei niedriger Bitrate)
oder
... VLC nutzt nicht seinen internen Codec, sondern deinen Systemcodec. Und dieser Systemcodec, den du irgendwann wohl installiert hast, könnte falsch configuriert sein. Also eigentlich würde ich vermuten "inline deblocking" heißt, dass man ihn nicht ausschalten kann, könnte jedoch sein. Also, dass du die Nachbearbeitung des Materials ausgeschaltet hast.

Ich finde ersteres wahrscheinlicher.

Du kannst mal versuchen, in dem VLC einstellungsmenü irgendwo die "Nachbearbeitungsqualität" auf 6 (höchstes) zu stellen, oder irgendwo den Haken bei "Falls vorhanden Systemcodec verwenden" wegmachen. 

Eine Möglichkeit besteht noch: Dass ICH einen Systemcodec habe, den ich toll configuriert habe, und nur deswegen der von dir genannte Fehler bei mir nich auftritt 

Viel Glück noch bei der Fehlersuche.

Lukas


----------



## ziggi1 (11. Juni 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Hoffentlich behebt dieses Update die Artefakte die ich bei HD Medien habe...



Denke das liegt eher an deiner Grafikkarte bzw. Hardware was verbaut is.

bei mir gibts keine artefakte oder ruckeln


----------



## Do Berek (18. Juli 2011)

Wann kann der endlich Blu-Ray?!?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Juli 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Wann kann der endlich Blu-Ray?!?


 Scheinbar NIE 

Immerhin kosten BR Software Player eine menge Geld


----------



## RaptorOne (18. Juli 2011)

Klar kann der Blue Ray, einfach auf die BD gehen und im "STREAM" ordner die größte Datei auswählen...

und los gehts...


----------



## dr_breen (18. Juli 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Wann kann der endlich Blu-Ray?!?


 
Für den Codec zur Bluray-Wiedergabe werden (soweit ich weiß) Lizenzgebühren fällig. Entweder man hat einen kostenlosen Mediaplayer ohne Bluray-Wiedergabe oder einen kostenpflichtigen mit BR- Wiedergabe.


----------



## RaptorOne (18. Juli 2011)

> Für den Codec zur Bluray-Wiedergabe werden (soweit ich weiß)  Lizenzgebühren fällig. Entweder man hat einen kostenlosen Mediaplayer  ohne Bluray-Wiedergabe oder einen kostenpflichtigen mit BR- Wiedergabe.



Hab ich nicht schon geschrieben das der VLC Blue-Rays wiedergeben kann? Vielleicht nicht die ganze BD mit Chaptern und so, aber die eigentliche Video Datei schon. Einfach manuel die m2ts im Stream Ordner auf der BD mit VLC öffnen und gut ist. Bin also nicht der Meinung, dass man einen kostenpflichtigen Player benötigt...


----------



## DominikZepp (18. Juli 2011)

RaptorOne schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht schon geschrieben das der VLC Blue-Rays wiedergeben kann? Vielleicht nicht die ganze BD mit Chaptern und so, aber die eigentliche Video Datei schon. Einfach manuel die m2ts im Stream Ordner auf der BD mit VLC öffnen und gut ist. Bin also nicht der Meinung, dass man einen kostenpflichtigen Player benötigt...


 Das geht aber nicht, wenn der Kopierschutz der BR nicht umgangen wird.


----------

